# Doing business from home?



## HSPC (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm starting a screen printing shop in my basement. The plan is to keep my current job and screen print at home till i "know the ropes" and am confident enough quit my job and one day get a shop outside the home. I don't plan on advertising much at first, mostly learning.
My main concern is, how i am going to get and deal with customers without a storefront? 
How do i work out color or graphic details with them? 
Is this all possible via email? Are customers happy with doing business online and emails, or over the phone? i think i would be, but i also am kind of picky when I get my own stuff printed. 
Any advise and/or experiences would be greatly appreciated. This is my first post and this forum ROCKS!


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

get a website together and some business cards. the rest is a lot of footwork and marketting...they will do wonders.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums!!

It is definetly possible to be successful working from home. There are several members here that work from their homes. One particular member (who does great training videos... ) has been very successful working from home. However, I do believe that he does have the freedom to do the leg work he needs to do during the day since he doesn't have a "full time" day job. So, the only limitation I see is the ability to be able to get out and "find" the business having to hold down a full time day job. 

But, I'm sure there are many here who have managed and can chime in with advice. You might want to start out looking for opportunities close to you (with your current employer or organizations you are part of perhaps).

Good luck!


----------



## Tenechia (Jun 2, 2008)

Long as you atleast have a website you should have no problem. Customers dont mind doing work via email as long as they know they will be getting good quality, and what they pay for. Thats where the website comes in they gone want to see pictures of what you can do.
I do in house printing, and it has not been a problem for me. Half the time people don't ask about where I'm located and when they do I say "off M.L.K" that is a street near me, then when they get real specific I let them know"well At the time I have a office in the back of my house where I do all of my printing" And thats it for that. Usually they applaud me for doing something so unique out of my house.
Having a storefront should not be a problem with getting customers if you advertise meaning, leaving flyers at stores, passing out business cards, cold calling, advertising is the key.

I have had big contracts with schools some of which who asked where I am located and "off MLK" was the end of it. So doing this out of your home will not be a issue, the issue is making sure your work is perfect thats mainly all they care about "can you get the job done"

Also, I use to work, and that was where I jumped off, doing embroidered pillows for people who worked there, and so they told people and the word got out, then I found it hard to work and get all of my orders done. I remember thinking" if I can make this much money with people around me, I can imagine how much I would make if I got out and advertised so other people would know. I knew that I didnt have time to advertise by me working so much SO I QUIT. And I have been fine since then. Especially if you plan on buying a press. You can come up with designs and go out once you get a permit and set up a table with those shirts. It's always a way to make money with this. T-shirts are a part of clothing and everyone must have clothes.

Hope this was helpful. Good Luck


----------



## nlink1712 (Jul 4, 2008)

When I contacted the city I live in about running the business out of my home, they said I couldn't have any signs for the company at the house (the house had to look like a house, not a business), and I couldn't have any customers at the house. They also said I was limited to 500 cubic feet of business materials occupying space in the house.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. I started working from home, selling purely online. Originally this was part time, but now I do this as a full time business.*

*There are some practical limitations in working from home. The main one being that your equipment and stock takes up a lot of space. As the business grows, so does the physical volume of equipment and stock. You need a dedicated work area that is not shared with anything else. You also need dry storage space.*

*Another limiting factor if you are doing this part time whilst holding down a full time job, is having your parcels delivered where someone can sign for them in the daytime. Likewise you need to think about how you will physically ship items in the daytime, if you are at work. I used to rush out to the Post Office most lunchtimes, stand in a queue and 'stuff a sandwich down my throat' driving back to work from there. It was far from ideal. Somedays I just seemed to be rushing around like a madman, trying to fit everything in.*

*I won't go into the marketing side of things, other than to state the obvious. If you are at work all day, your customers won't be able to contact you. Even using email it may be hours before you are able to respond to their questions. That can be a big disadvantage sometimes.*

*None of this should stop you considering starting your business, but they are all practical things you have to think about and find a practical, workable solution to.*

*Hope all this helps.  *


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm getting my biz off the ground from home and plan to keep it at home no matter what. I have an outbuilding/garage that will be my shop when I get the cash to have power installed to it. Right now, it's basically a shed without electricity.

I have already got a small network of clients, nothing to write home about, but I'm picking up jobs here and there and have some meetings scheduled with the local schools. 

I do all of my footwork and meetings at THEIR location....I don't know if I can have clients/customers at my home, but I know that I don't WANT them at my home.  

It's taking longer that I would like, but it's starting to work. As soon as I can generate the income I'm currently bringing home with my day job, I will go full time on my own business. I would just jump into it with both feet NOW but, I have kids that need to be fed. LOL


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been working from home for 13 + yrs. It si really nice. I have been able to work and be there for my kids at the same time. I would never go to a brick and mortar shop. I have lots of clients that like my approach. I explain to them why I work from home 9 keeps my prices very competitve and I can care for my kids). I have a few CEO's of big company's that tell me they envey me. ...... JB


----------



## HSPC (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks everybody for all the quick replies. I feel a lot better. I was just a little worried. Spending a bunch of money on equipment and starting a business and everything else you know. 

I am working on a website. 

My wife is home during the day and has a couple of weekdays off, so she will be able to answer the business phone and ship and sign for packages during regular business hours.

In my city the business cant take up more than 20% of the home, i have a dedicated workspace in my basement, which is about that.

Don't plan on having a sign out front or customers coming to my house, i also wound not like it .

I also currently eat my lunch way to fast at my at work, which has nothing to do with screen printing or shipping packages, i should probably stop that.

I'm glad to hear you guys are successful with it. It calms my nerves and makes me think i can do it too. Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

HSPC said:


> Thanks everybody for all the quick replies. I feel a lot better. I was just a little worried. Spending a bunch of money on equipment and starting a business and everything else you know.
> 
> I am working on a website.
> 
> ...


Just remember the key is hard work and dedication. It will not be easy,but is attainable. I work many hours a day, plus a regular job. I work my job for the insurance benefits, but extra cash during slow tims is nice too. ..... JB


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I have been working from home for 13 + yrs. It si really nice. I have been able to work and be there for my kids at the same time. I would never go to a brick and mortar shop. I have lots of clients that like my approach. I explain to them why I work from home 9 keeps my prices very competitve and I can care for my kids). I have a few CEO's of big company's that tell me they envey me. ...... JB


Yeah this is the route I would like to take.


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

nlink1712 said:


> When I contacted the city I live in about running the business out of my home, they said I couldn't have any signs for the company at the house (the house had to look like a house, not a business), and I couldn't have any customers at the house. They also said I was limited to 500 cubic feet of business materials occupying space in the house.


I can understand not having the signs in the front yard...but who are they to tell you how much space in your home can be occupied with your business materials? I means as long as you're not storing hazardous materials that could pose a threat to your neighbors, they should stay out of your concerns.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I wanted to add that working from home allowed me to grow at my own pace. I was ableto purchase equipment and not have to be debt. I borrowed money for my first machine , but then was able to pay cash for other equipment. When I bought new Embroidery machines my accountant advised me to lease them and maximize mt tax write off. I have a office/ storage room in the house. I then converted a pole barn into a full blown shop. ........ JB


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a full-time job & do the whole t-shirt/vinyl biz from my spare bedroom here at home. I don't think customers care if your biz in home-based. You offer the same product and service as the guy with a storefront & that is what counts.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*The real nice thing about working from home, is the freedom that it brings. No more being stuck in gridlocked traffic in the peak hours, no longer having to endure unpleasant colleagues and no more letting someone else control your destiny. It's just me and my two dogs in the daytime and we are all very happy.*

*You do have to have an enormous amount of discipline when you work from home. It's all too easy to wander out into the garden, or to go watch something on television for longer than you intended.*

*If I was to offer one single piece of constructive advice about working from home, it would be to have consideration for your neighbours. They have to live in the vicinity of your business too.  *


----------



## Dbwjratwork (May 8, 2008)

I also work out of my home, and I usually meet the customers somewhere in a parking lot and I bring some of my work. To get customers word of mouth, pass out biz cards, tell everybody you know about it. Its working so far.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

3rdfunk said:


> I can understand not having the signs in the front yard...but who are they to tell you how much space in your home can be occupied with your business materials? I means as long as you're not storing hazardous materials that could pose a threat to your neighbors, they should stay out of your concerns.


 
My assumption is that they aren't going to come measure the space you use, but they're only going to allow you to use 20% of your home's space from your taxes. I know I can deduct up to 1/3 of my total square footage from my taxes for my business....and I plan to do just that!


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

My husband and I worked full time jobs plus ran our home business for two years. Then we quit our jobs and decided to just get a bigger house to expand. You may never want the store front after working from home for awhile It's totally possible and can't be beat.


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

500 cf is less than 8 feet wide by 8 feet tall by 8 feet long. That really is not a lot of space. I would think I would use that much if I just had a start up with minimal inventory.


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

billm75 said:


> My assumption is that they aren't going to come measure the space you use, *but they're only going to allow you to use 20% of your home's space from your taxes*. I know I can deduct up to 1/3 of my total square footage from my taxes for my business....and I plan to do just that!


Oh okay that makes sense. I thought they were saying that the local gov't was intervening on the amount of biz materials that could be stored in the home.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would never move from home. I love the flexability. I work in my PJ's if I want. I work all hours. I sometimes like to work at night. . ...... JB


----------



## paradoxicon (Jul 13, 2008)

im gonna do the same thing. I dont think it should be a big deal. Internet and word of mouth is good enough


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*I could have expanded my own business a dozen times over, but that would have meant premises, employees and hassles.*

*I too would never want to work anywhere other than at home. On busy days I've put in a 16 hour day, but I am happy in what I do.  *


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

We started out working in a small corner of a sign shop we rented space from. When we decided to open a store front we quickly found out with utilties,rent and insurance that we had to really struggle with money. After 2 years we noticed that for the most part all of our clients where refferals that had seen our work from family or friends and could care less if we had a store front or worked from home. So we built a small shop at home and couldn't be happier. A good quality and price is all that matters to most.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Use a good tax accountant to make sure you get all the benefits that a home office/business can offer. Use someone local - ask for referrals from other folks with home businesses. Don't make mistakes that won't hold up in an audit. The word on the street is small businesses can see an increase over the next few years of more and more IRS audits. Cover yourself, get the most you can, but make sure they are solid deductions that can be backed up with the proper paperwork, and otherwise... enjoy!!! This is a great way to make a living.


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

Having been a tax accountant and controller for small businesses most of my adult life, I can tell you the simple way is take the square foot of the room and divide it by the total square feet of the house. That will by a percent: say 10x10=100 divided by 2000 = 5%. Then take all your utilities say $400 per month and your business use of your home would be $400 times 5% or $20 per month, for utilities alone. Interest is already deductible, and when you start depreciating part of your home then you get into all kinds of thorny issues if you later sell the home. Not for the squeemish. 

Other expenses that add up quick are business use of your auto and cell phone. I always have liked the idea of the business writing a check to the Owner once a month just to justify "contemporary record requirements" of the IRS.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Ted... I think you just made my point why a good tax accountant can be invaluable to a small business owner. 

If you are in the shirt business, and aren't a tax accountant, it's probably best to leave the accounting to someone who does that for a living, and let the small biz owner focus on grooming and growing the biz, rather than learning accounting.

_Penalities from the IRS can easily be $5,000. _


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I work out of my home as well. For me its very flexable. Most clients dont care that you work out of your home. As long as you deliver a quality product thats all that matters.

My only suggestion is if you have a client come over to view samples it would be wise to get insurance in case the client falls on your property.

This way your covered. Or you can avoid this and meet a client at a coffee shop and discuss the samples.

Working from home is the way to go. No traffic, no rent ect ect.


----------



## aoshi1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I heard first and foremost was to get a website up and running...it only makes sense.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

aoshi1 said:


> I heard first and foremost was to get a website up and running...it only makes sense.


*The first and foremost thing, is to do as much research as you possibly can. Cost up the prices of all the equipment you'll need and ensure it will physically fit into the space you have. As well as your presses and printers, you also have all of your packaging materials, stationery and ancillary equipment to stow away somwhere. Plus of course all your stock. Working from home does have practical limitations.*

*Also undertake market research on your proposed product, see how much it costs to make and what you can realistically sell it for. Check to see if something like it already out there. **Once you have that information, then you can plan things in much better detail and have a solid structure for your business idea.*

*A web site is a useful tool, but you have to think about how you are going to get people to your site. There are literally thousands of tee shirt sites out there.*


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

DREAMGLASS said:


> *I could have expanded my own business a dozen times over, but that would have meant premises, employees and hassles.*
> 
> *I too would never want to work anywhere other than at home. On busy days I've put in a 16 hour day, but I am happy in what I do.  *


Hi.
Do you sell shirts or something else? what type of printing do you do?

Thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. I predominantly use cut vinyl and sublimation. I also use heat transfers for non tee shirt items.

I do get involved in items other than just the usual tees or hats. I always take the view of the big stores. 'While they're in there, sell them something else as well'.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi. I predominantly use cut vinyl and sublimation. I also use heat transfers for non tee shirt items.
> 
> I do get involved in items other than just the usual tees or hats. I always take the view of the big stores. 'While they're in there, sell them something else as well'.


 
That view works well when dealing with youth sports organizations as well. I'm currently doing a 110 pc job for a local youth football team, and while I was at it, I added a few fan shirts, a folding chair and some embroidered hats to the mix....the parents are eating it up.


----------

